# System Perfomance Club



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

I am currently running a Phenom II 550 BE @ 3.1Ghz w/ aftermarket cooler, OCZ Dual Channel Titanium 4096MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz Memory - 4-4-4-15. 2Tb HDD, Gigabyte MA770-UD3 Mobo, XFX 4850 1Gb (new Gigabyte 5850 in the mail), Creative X-FI Extreme Audio. 

Which will give me more performance from my PC, 4 more Gb or ram or a Quad core CPU?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 17, 2010)

i would def say a quad core would give better perf.  i'm using 4 gigs, and so are many other users, anything more than four is really not nessessary unless you do graphic/sound/3d editing or cad.. for gamers and light editing, 4 gigs is more than enough.. bfbc2 puts me just over 2 gigs used out of 4 with win7 x64 and all the background crap running.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 17, 2010)

wrong section of the forums for your question i would advise you to post this in the overclocking section


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> wrong section of the forums for your question i would advise you to post this in the overclocking section



Not really, why not actually read the post.  I was asking advice on upgrading physical components. NOT overclocking the CPU or RAM.  If the folks in the TechPowerUP! Club Forum can't figure it out, then GOD HELP US ALL. :shadedshu Maybe i should just ask the helpful guys at Overclockers club or Tomshardware.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Not really, why not actually read the post.  I was asking advice on upgrading physical components. NOT overclocking the CPU or RAM.  If the folks in the TechPowerUP! Club Forum can't figure it out, then GOD HELP US ALL. :shadedshu Maybe i should just ask the helpful guys at Overclockers club or Tomshardware.



He's just saying, the info you put up was a question specific to you, and a club isn't specific to one person. You could easily just put up exactly what you just said, that this is a place where people can turn when they are wondering about what to upgrade next, or trying to narrow down what they want. Granted this section isn't really about hardware, since the whole topic of the main forum is hardware.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> He's just saying, the info you put up was a question specific to you, and a club isn't specific to one person. You could easily just put up exactly what you just said, that this is a place where people can turn when they are wondering about what to upgrade next, or trying to narrow down what they want. Granted this section isn't really about hardware, since the whole topic of the main forum is hardware.



IC, but my point was that My question was not about overclocking. The forum he suggested was about overclocking so by logic, it would be misplaced to be located in the Overclockers.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2010)

What do you use your computer for? If it's gaming, I would look more towards a different graphics card.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> What do you use your computer for? If it's gaming, I would look more towards a different graphics card.



gaming. as i said in my first post my new 5850 is in the mail.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2010)

Man, I wouldn't bother upgrading anything else. Well I'm not a big fan of Ultra PSU's but I'm sure yours is fine. Since you have an unlocked CPU, overclocking it can be your best upgrade.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Man, I wouldn't bother upgrading anything else. Well I'm not a big fan of Ultra PSU's but I'm sure yours is fine. Since you have an unlocked CPU, overclocking it can be your best upgrade.



I wish i had a better mobo so that i may be able to unlock the 2 disabled cores and make it a quad core or so i hear.


----------



## Lionheart (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I wish i had a better mobo so that i may be able to unlock the 2 disabled cores and make it a quad core or so i hear.



I would recommend getting a quady cpu man, but wait for your HD5850 to arrive and see how it performs for you, it should rape TBH and then maybe get a X4 955 or 965, the only advice I could give you


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I would recommend getting a quady cpu man, but wait for your HD5850 to arrive and see how it performs for you, it should rape TBH and then maybe get a X4 955 or 965, the only advice I could give you



hmm that is what i was thinking. m planning on selling my 4850 and cpu as a combo if possible. But i have to wait and see the performance of my machine. One thing is that windows 7 x64 is being very sluggish and losing the Internet connection on a Ethernet network. It drives me nuts cause on the same machine, i run ubuntu/kubuntu and they start ridiculously fast and im surfing the web in no time after logging in.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

Some of the newer games, especially Battlefield BC2 are really benefiting from quad cores. Duals just aren't enough anymore.

I say grab a quad.


----------



## r9 (May 17, 2010)

Quad Core 100000000000%. I would suggest unlocking the CPU. SB700, I`m assuming that wont unlock. SB710 was the min if I`m not mistaken.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

r9 said:


> Quad Core 100000000000%. I would suggest unlocking the CPU. SB700, I`m assuming that wont unlock. SB710 was the min if I`m not mistaken.



so, which is less costly, Quad or new mobo?


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> so, which is less costly, Quad or new mobo?



A new mobo doesn't give you a performance boost. Your chip may not even unlock. Do you want to spend money at a *chance* to have a quad core, or spend your money to *KNOW* you have a quad core?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> A new mobo doesn't give you a performance boost. Your chip may not even unlock. Do you want to spend money at a *chance* to have a quad core, or spend your money to *KNOW* you have a quad core?



hmm. good point. But If i go Quad, for 50 more I can go Hexa. Whats the diff?


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> hmm. good point. But If i go Quad, for 50 more I can go Hexa. Whats the diff?



More money for more performance. Choice is yours. There are cheap quads tho. Things like the 955 and 965BE get all the attention, but even a sub $100 Athlon X4 630 would be a decent upgrade. AMD Athlon II X4 630 Propus 2.8GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Ca...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> More money for more performance. Choice is yours. There are cheap quads tho. Things like the 955 and 965BE get all the attention, but even a sub $100 Athlon X4 630 would be a decent upgrade. AMD Athlon II X4 630 Propus 2.8GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Ca...



thanks Ill keep that in mind


----------



## JATownes (May 17, 2010)

New 5850 is in the mail, so why not wait another month or so, and grab a new CPU & MB?  Best of both worlds, and you can sometimes find a snazzy combo deal with a good discount.  

Good Luck


----------

